# OK scrambler XT



## chasintail2010

any inputt?????


----------



## H2OMARK

I like mine well enough. Only advice is put something in the front hatch to keep things from sliding all the way to the back. For me it seem pretty stable and tracks well.


----------



## ZombieKiller

When you can find them on sale, they're well worth the money. It was my first yak, and I caught plenty of fish out of it. They are very stable, but pretty slow. For a couple hundred more, however, you can get a much nicer kayak.


----------



## Dubie

*kayak*

You havent got that kayak yet kyle!!!! Get the it!!!! We need to go fishing!


----------



## chasintail2010

well dubie, im not sure if i want that or the WS tarpon 120


----------



## penskayak1

Better chech with kellie first. You need a kitchen pass?


----------



## chasintail2010

hahahahahaha i already got the go ahead...... who is penskayak????


----------



## MrPhoShiz

i have a hard time finding a cooler for the back of the scrambler XT.


----------



## chasintail2010

Well I was also thinking the tArpon120


----------



## FLSalomon

Kyle - go get the Pescador at Academy - it is made from the Tarpon 120 (or is it 140) molds, but sells for less than a Tarpon. Exact same boat.


----------



## chasintail2010

how do they track though?? i want stability and affordability haha


----------



## Razzorduck

The Scrambler is a fine yak to start with. Stable, tracks ok and is an ubove average yak for the gulf. My brother had one he used offshore for years and loved up till the day he got his Hobie Outback. LOL


----------



## chasintail2010

Well loll this will be my second yak


----------



## johnf

Sorry to bump an old thread up like this, but Sports authority has two of the Scrambler 11 for 359. Doesn't have any rod holders or hatch. Is that a good price? I want something for lakes, streams and mostly bay/sound fishing. The most I would do in open water is to take shark bait out off the beach. Would this be a good yak for that?









Also there is an Emotion Manta with a 550lb limit and seeting for three. I can't find many reviews on it and, but the hull design looks very stable. I would like to take my 15 year old daughter out occasionally and she is VERY uncoordinated. It's 10' with a 36" hull and 18" deep at the back. 

This one is $320










Here's what the hull looks like. I can't see how this wouldn't be very stable. Would this tri-hull help with tracking? I understand that shorter yaks generally don't track as well.









Those ridges go down about 6" the length of the yak.


----------



## rjl2001

I'm only living here for the summer before I go back to school, and bought a brand new Scrambler XT Angler from West Marine for $400 (price was for a demo model but gave me a new one). I've only had it out a handful of times so far, and overall I'm happy enough with it for the price. It's very maneuverable in the water, and very stable as well. However a few years ago I had a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160i and it was much better suited for fishing in my opinion. It was quick, tracked straight, easily rigged, comfortable seat, lots of storage, etc. Then again it cost quite a bit more. 

The annoyances to me about the Scrambler so far: no grab or carry handles except on the ends makes solo cartop loading/unloading more difficult, won't fit a milk crate in the tank well, no room/flat spot for a center mounted rod holder in the cockpit, limited internal storage, not very fast, noisier hull slap in light chop, and I don't prefer the drain plug location on it. 

The OK Scrambler works well in the surf, and tighter places as a fun recreational kayak, and it got me on the water to catch fish for relatively little money. Personally though I think I would've preferred one of the Tarpon 120 knock-offs like WM Pompano 120. Most of my dislikes for the Scrambler could be fixed, but would take a little more time/work to do so.


----------



## Radmcg

Thanks for the info rj. Not sure if it's what the op wanted but that's exactly the kind of feedback I need. Short to the point what you like and don't like.
Thanks


----------



## Robin

chasintail2010 said:


> Well loll this will be my second yak


Finish paying me for the first one..........................

Robin


----------



## FLSalomon

An Igloo Playmate cooler fits in the Scrambler tankwell...


----------



## Tabers

I have owned a OK Scrambler Xt for 2 years now and it has been a great yak... I did mount side carrying handles, paddle holder, fish finder, scottys rod holder(front right) and I have outfitted a crate in the back by cutting a little off each side,and bungy a small (6pack) size cooler behind it for drinks and such.... It is very stable but not too fast... a friend i kayak with often has a OK prowler 13 and he is just a tad bit faster on calm water, however in more rough water mine seems to take on less water....... over all great for the cost... mine was 249$ on sale and i have less then $100 in extras ... 1/3 the cost of my buddys kayak brand new....


----------

